# Avalon "tree of life"



## scorp (Nov 24, 2012)

Have an Avalon "tree of life" gas heater. When you turn the switch on (it's on the rear of the stove) it lights but sometimes goes out and you have to tap the switch slightly towards off to get the gas back on.The switch was replaced once. I'm wondering if their is an adjustment for the switch- why would it do this? Thanks- Paul


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 24, 2012)

its just a cheap rocker switch, nothing to adjust.
if you are sure the t-pile is putting out 350mv or more then you might need to clean or tighten the wire connections, or replace the rocker, again.

http://woodheatstoves.com/images/Nova SIT 820 troubleshooting guide.pdf
here is a guide i once uploaded


----------



## scorp (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks Dave, could you go into a little more detail i.e. how do I know if the t-pile (?) is putting out 350mv? Why would it turn off after running for 10 minutes. I appreciate your help- Paul


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2012)

scorp said:


> thanks Dave, could you go into a little more detail i.e. how do I know if the t-pile (?) is putting out 350mv? Why would it turn off after running for 10 minutes. I appreciate your help- Paul


 
You need a multimeter set to millivolts (mV). Place the probes in contact with the TH-TP (or TP-TH) & the TP terminals. With the pilot ON & the burner OFF the reading should be (ideally) about 550mV. When you turn the burner on, the mV reading will drop  to about 220 mV (+/-). If that number keeps dropping down to about 125mV, the unit will shut off. The Thermopile (T-pile) needs to be replaced.


----------

